# Best way to reinforce a solid recall?



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vida has a on/off recall. Sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not. If she's excited or wanting to play, it's completely out the window. What's the best way to get her recall rock solid? So that even if a tennis ball goes whizzing by her face, she'll come when called?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Check out Lou Castles site for ecollar training.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Check out Lou Castles site for ecollar training.


I agree. I worked with Newlie on recall for over two years using treats and praise and balls. etc. There was no question that he knew the command, but he would only come if he had nothing better to do. We started having terrible trouble with a nest of rabbits hiding under a shed in the backyard, Newlie was just obsessed with them. He would literally spend hours going around and around the shed, digging and digging trying to get at them. Nothing I tried was successful in getting him to stop. His trainer bought an ecollar and showed me how to operate it. I used it exactly three times on a low level and he now comes to me whenever I call him. And he does not appear to come to me because he is fearful or afraid. It's almost like he finally gets it: "I know Mom used to call me but I thought she meant come whenever I felt like it, but she really needs me to come RIGHT NOW." Another interesting thing I noticed recently is that much of the time, I am not even having to call Newlie, he is coming when he hears the back door open. 

Now two things. This is still all taking place in the backyard, I haven't quite had the nerve to take him out in public yet, even on a long-line. His trainer had started working with us on this right before my mother and then my husband died, but we are going to have to start over again now. I want Newlie's trainer to be with me when I do it at least at first. He would really like to get Newlie off-leash altogether at some point, but I am not sure I will ever be ready for that.

Second, Newlie will break off chasing the rabbits to come to me, but at some point I would like to work on him ignoring the rabbits and squirrels etc. in the first place. This is going to be a tall order, hopefully it can be done.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I use Leslie Nelson's Really Reliable Recall. Never had an issue when taught properly. Actually had a situation just last week where we were hiking off leash and someone's dog charged mine. I recalled him, he started sprinting immediately to me, the dog caught up and actually rolled him, and Kaiju just sprang up and completed his recall.


----------

